# aussi froid que le cul d'un mort



## Gargamelle

Une de mes amies (une autre Américan qui parle français) vient de poster l'expression suivante à Facebook:

"... aussi froid que le cul d'un mort"

Est-ce français, d'abord?  On dirait plutôt "Il fait froid comme le cul d'un mort," n'est-ce pas?

Et puis, je me demande s'il y a d'autres expressions pour le froid extrême.  Je connais "Il fait un froid de canard," mais il doit y en avoir bien d'autres, surtout au Québec.

Le contexte, c'est simplement qu'il a fait très froid, super-froid même aux Etats-Unis cet hiver, et je voudrais savoir en parler d'une façon plus...intéressante et imagée.  

Merci (chaudement)

Gargamelle


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, pas très heureuse... le cul d'un mort n'a pas une température d'un froid extrême (-20°, -30°). Mais bon...

Il y a _Froid de chien_, _Froid qui pèle/gèle_, _Froid de gueux_ (désuet).
C'est tout pour ma mémoire, attendons les autres.


----------



## Anticlée

Personnellement je trouve que "aussi froid que le cul d'un mort" c'est vraiment trèèès vulgaire...
Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, elle a dû l'inventer et ça a beaucoup de sens.
Il fait un froid glacial / polaire. c'est assez courant
Le Petit Robert dit aussi "un froid de loup, de gueux". Moi j'utilise plutôt un froid de canard.
Je laisse les Québequois donner d'autres idées !


----------



## Cath.S.

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, pas très heureuse... le cul d'un mort n'a pas une température d'un froid extrême (-20°, -30°). Mais bon... C'est vrai, elle aurait dû dire _aussi froid que le cul d'un phoque (ou d'un Inuit) mort.__ _
> 
> Il y a _Froid de chien_, _Froid qui pèle/gèle_, _Froid de gueux_ (désuet).
> C'est tout pour ma mémoire, attendons les autres.


Une autre :
_Il gèle à pierre fendre._


----------



## Gargamelle

Anticlée said:


> Personnellement je trouve que "aussi froid que le cul d'un mort" c'est vraiment trèèès vulgaire...
> Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, elle a dû l'inventer et ça a beaucoup de sens.



Je m'en doutais un peu...ça a bien l'air d'une expression inventée par un anglophone.  En anglais il y a des expression du genre "It's (as) cold as witch's ass" or "...cold as a witch's tit in a brass brassiere."  Evidemment, c'est _très _familier, voire vulgaire.



Anticlée said:


> Il fait un froid glacial / polaire. c'est assez courant
> Le Petit Robert dit aussi "un froid de loup, de gueux". Moi j'utilise plutôt un froid de canard.
> Je laisse les Québequois donner d'autres idées !



Merci...j'aime bien "froid de loup."

G


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cath.S. said:


> Une autre :
> _Il gèle à pierre fendre._


 
Vieille France... je l'avais complètement oubliée, celle-là.


----------



## Gargamelle

Cath.S. said:


> Une autre :
> _Il gèle à pierre fendre._



Ça aussi, j'aime beaucoup.  Bien mieux que le titre de ce fil.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'en ai une autre, mais elle est totalement personnelle :
Il fait un froid à rentrer les pots de fleurs.

Quand il gèle, mes pots de terre cuite explosent.


----------



## lectrice

*Il fait frette *
http://www.travel-avenue.fr/articles/48986-au-quebec-il-fait-frette.html


----------



## pointvirgule

Il y a toujours le bon vieux _Il fait un froid sibérien._


----------



## Gargamelle

lectrice said:


> *Il fait frette *
> http://www.travel-avenue.fr/articles/48986-au-quebec-il-fait-frette.html




Comment est-ce que ça se prononce?   "Il fait frète?"  

Merci!

G


----------



## Anticlée

A priori je le lirais aussi comme ça.
Euh sinon c'est du pur québecois...! En France on va te regarder avec des gros yeux ronds si tu essayes cela...!


----------



## Meille

In English there's also the colourful: cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## Littlmouse

On se pèle le cul, on se caille les miches... Ca pince, quoi !


----------



## Gargamelle

Anticlée said:


> A priori je le lirais aussi comme ça.
> Euh sinon c'est du pur québecois...! En France on va te regarder avec des gros yeux ronds si tu essayes cela...!




Je vous fie confiance.  En tout cas, je doute qu'il fasse frette en France.  En Amérique du Nord, en Russie, en Sibérie, en Scandinavie etc.  Mais pas en France.  

G


----------



## Gargamelle

Meille said:


> In English there's also the colourful: cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.




Yes.  I've usually heard that one with "nose," though, but the version you give is more colorful!

G


----------



## Gargamelle

Littlmouse said:


> On se pèle le cul, on se caille les miches... Ca pince, quoi !



Oui, au Michigan en ce moment, ça pince!

Formidable!  Ça se dit où? 

Merci!

G


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

lectrice said:


> *Il fait frette *
> http://www.travel-avenue.fr/articles/48986-au-quebec-il-fait-frette.html


 
Curieux, tout pareil qu'en catalan !


----------



## Littlmouse

Gargamelle said:


> Oui, au Michigan en ce moment, ça pince!
> 
> Formidable! Ça se dit où?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> G


 

Dans les Alpes, en tout cas. Peut être ailleurs, aussi !


----------



## Guerric

Gargamelle said:


> Est-ce français, d'abord?  On dirait plutôt "Il fait froid comme le cul d'un mort," n'est-ce pas?



Je pense qu'on dirait soit: "il fait froid comme *dans* le cul d'un mort" (ou "il fait *plus* froid *que* *dans* le cul d'un mort")
soit "(ce truc) est froid comme le cul d'un mort" 

Mais bon, je remplacerais volontiers le mort par un "cadavre d'eskimo" parce que la fraicheur d'un mort (en °C, lol) est somme toute relative à la température ambiante.

Et sinon, je dis "I caille sa mère !" quand il fait très très froid.


----------



## Gargamelle

Guerric said:


> Je pense qu'on dirait soit: "il fait froid comme *dans* le cul d'un mort" (ou "il fait *plus* froid *que* *dans* le cul d'un mort")
> soit "(ce truc) est froid comme le cul d'un mort"
> 
> Mais bon, je remplacerais volontiers le mort par un "cadavre d'eskimo" parce que la fraicheur d'un mort (en °C, lol) est somme toute relative à la température ambiante.
> 
> Et sinon, je dis "I caille sa mère !" quand il fait très très froid.




"*I* caille sa mère" ou "*Il* caille sa mère"?

(Je veux être précise)

G.


----------



## Littlmouse

Et sinon, je dis "I caille sa mère !" quand il fait très très froid.[/QUOTE]

Y caille sa mère !... 

Amis anglophones, ne cherchez pas, 'it freezes one's mother' ne veut rien dire, d'ailleurs en français non plus, même si on le dit quand même, enfin chez les moins de 30 ans.


----------



## Guerric

C'est bien un "I" (et non un "Y").

Le L est élidé parce que c'est trop d'effort de le prononcer, et que les jeunes, c'est des féniants...

Par contre, on garde quand même le L quand il y a la liaison, pour éviter les malentendus, alors qu'au Québec, il me semble qu'ils font une liaison en "yeu"... à confirmer.


----------



## agi83ml

Gargamelle said:


> Comment est-ce que ça se prononce?   "Il fait frète?"



Exactement.

(C'est un terme TRÈS populaire au Canada.)


----------



## pointvirgule

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Curieux, tout pareil qu'en catalan !


Exact, JJV. Un chroniqueur montréalais, qui revenait de Catalogne, a rapporté y avoir entendu, _Hostia, fa fret !_ Et au Québec on dit : _hostie, fa frette_. 

Comment ne pas aimer les Catalans ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pointvirgule said:


> Exact, JJV. Un chroniqueur montréalais, qui revenait de Catalogne, a rapporté y avoir entendu, _Hostia, fa fret !_ Et au Québec on dit : _hostie, fa frette_.
> 
> Comment ne pas aimer les Catalans ?


 
Tu m'aimes, donc !
Fret, froid en catalan --> québéquois. Facile.


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

Meille said:


> In English there's also the colourful: cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.



And the (more) polite variants: *It's brass monkeys* or *It's brass monkey weather*


----------



## Anticlée

"Ça pince" ça se dit un peu partout selon moi. En tous cas ça se dit en Champagne-Ardenne.
Et qu'est-ce qu'on se les ait gelées l'hiver dernier, il n'y a pas qu'au Canada qu'il fait froid !


----------



## pointvirgule

@Anticlée : _... qu'est-ce qu'on se les *est* gelées..._


----------



## Anticlée

pointvirgule said:


> @Anticlée : _... qu'est-ce qu'on se les *est* gelées..._


oups.....


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Il y a toujours le bon vieux _Il fait un froid sibérien._


  On a récemment enregistré -40°C à Alma.  Ça, c'est _un froid québécois. _ Au fait, qu'est-ce qu'ils disent, en Sibérie?   



pointvirgule said:


> Exact, JJV. Un chroniqueur montréalais, qui revenait de Catalogne, a rapporté y avoir entendu, _Hostia, fa fret !_ Et au Québec on dit : _hostie, fa frette_.


  Intéressant, cette ressemblance.  Certains disent, pour la rimette... _fa frette en tabarouette !_ 



Anticlée said:


> Je laisse les Qué*bécois* donner d'autres idées !


 Je n'ai jamais entendu non plus l'expression en titre de ce fil (que je trouve bien laide), ni _froid de gueux. 
_
Je dirais  _froid polaire / froid de canard / froid de loup / froid à ne pas mettre un chien dehors _et bien sûr en Québécoise que je suis ... 
_frette _(qui est plus froid que froid).  

Et puis dans le même ordre d'idées que _ça pince_, il y aurait _: __un froid mordant. _Mais si vous dites « _I caille sa mère _»  au Québec, 
on risque de vous regarder avec des yeux encore plus ronds qu'un Français à qui je dirais_ fait frette_.


----------



## Elle Paris

Je me demande si le "Fa frette!" Québécois n'a pas quelque chose a voire avec le "Ça fouette!'' de France..?


----------



## Nicomon

Elle Paris said:


> Je me demande si le "Fa frette!" Québécois n'a pas quelque chose a voire avec le "Ça fouette!'' de France..?


 Bonjour Elle,

En fait... non.   C'est une question de prononociation. Mais je verrais bien une phrase comme : Quand i fa frette, ça fouette ! 

Fa = il fait = i fait = fè = fa 

La prononciation « frette » (qu'on utilise surtout s'il fait un « froid glacial »)  viendrait de l'ancien français. J'ai retrouvé *ce fil*, que j'avais oublié, dans lequel j'avais mis l'étymologie possible de ce « québécisme », qui serait dérivé du saintongeais.  

Je remets la citation : 





> *FREITE*, adj. inv., *Froid, glacé*,  dér. du saintongeais freit, venant du grec phrissein, frissonner : — Un  hiver freite. Un temps freite. Avoir pas freite aux yeux : — Être  hardi, brave, résolu. Freite se prend aussi substantivement : — Un  freite de chien. Par un grand freite.
> *FRÈTE adj. m. et f. et s. m.* Froid.  Ex.: Au premier petit frète sec = au premier froid. - Rester frète =  être surpris, décontenancé. ¬ Vx fr. - C'est la prononciation du XVIIe  siècle, avec la finale forte. ¬ Dial - M. s. Anjou, Saintonge. ¬ Can. -  V. Freite.


  Les curieux trouveront d'autres liens dans le fil, notamment vers un dico du patois saintongeais.

On peut faire un parallèle avec le mot « droit », que certains Québécois prononcent « drette ».


----------



## Elle Paris

Is Saintongeais similar to the patois Charentais ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Frette_ et _froid_ sont très proches et manifestement apparentés. 
(salut Nico )


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cath.S. said:


> _Frette_ et _froid_ sont très proches et partagent manifestement la même étymologie.
> (salut Nico )


 
Et _fredo_, comme en italien, car je parle aussi cette langue.


----------



## Cath.S.

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Et _fredo_, comme en italien, car je parle aussi cette langue.


Pour dire _il fait très froid,_ en allemand, on dit _es friert_. Toutes ces formes sont des variantes à partir du latin _frigidus_.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Pour dire _il fait très froid,_ en allemand, on dit _es friert_. Toutes ces formes sont des variantes à partir du latin _frigidus_.


 C'est en effet ce qu'on dit sur *cette page* (lien dans le fil mentionné plus haut) au sujet de « frette ».  Salut, Cath 


> _(Adjectif)_ Du latin _frigidus_ (« froid ») qui donne, en ancien français _freid_ attesté en 1121 : _freid leu_ « dépourvu de chaleur » (St Brandan, éd. E.G.R. Waters, 1397).


  Je serais fort étonnée que ce ne soit pas du tout compris en France, contrairement à ce qu'Anticlée semble penser.

@ElleParis : I'm not familiar enough with either to tell you whether or not _saintongeais_ and _charentais_ are similar. 

*Edit : *I just found what follows, on *this page* (emphasis, mine) : 





> Le _saintongeais_ (_saintonjhais_) est la langue vernaculaire parlée dans les anciennes provinces d'Aunis, Saintonge et Angoumois.
> *On l’appelle aussi le charentais ou encore le* *patois charentais. Les locuteurs sont dits patoisants.* ou encore le
> Le _saintongeais_ a fortement influencé l’acadien et en conséquence, par “ricochet”, le cadien ; quant au québécois, il a été influencé par les parlers tels que le normand, le francien et le saintongeais


----------



## Viobi

Gargamelle said:


> En tout cas, je doute qu'il fasse frette en France.  En Amérique du Nord, en Russie, en Sibérie, en Scandinavie etc.  Mais pas en France.
> 
> G



Il y a a près de chez ma tante, dans le Doubs (massif jurassien), un village nommé Mouthe, où il fait régulièrement des -30°C, record officiel à -36,5°C. Pas tout à fait aussi frette que l'Nord du Nord, mais déjà ben frette tout de même! 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouthe


Sinon, moi, je dis "un froid de loup", "il gèle à pierre fendre, "ça caille", "on s'les gèle"... et ma fille dit "guia guia!", mais c'est sûrement dû au fait qu'elle a 4 ans 1/2...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Viobi, pour l'info au sujet de Mouthe (que je ne connaissais pas).  La photo n'est pas sans rappeler nos Laurentides.  J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé ceci : 





> Avec un peu d'imagination, on se croit  quelque part entre Laurentides et Vaarmland suédois. Mini-Québec,  petite Scandinavie, la Comté franche demeure fière de son  identité dans ce haut Doubs secret.  *Source*


  Pour ce qui est de _ça caille_ (que je ne dis pas en parlant du _frette_) cette particularité québécoise (que je ne dis pas non plus, mais que je connaissais)  : 





> [Québec] [Familier] *Avoir sommeil.* Je caille, je pense que je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## Viobi

C'est vrai que ça rappelle les Laurentides (enfin, de mon point de vue, c'est les Laurentides qui rappellent le Doubs ). D'ailleurs, c'est facile à confirmer par une recherche d'images avec des mots clefs comme "lac+Malbuisson" ou "lac + Saint-Point".


Sinon, vu de ce côté-ci de la flaque atlantique, on dit plutôt "un _temps_ à ne pas mettre un chien dehors", et ça se réfère à la pluie, au vent, à la grêle, bref, pas spécialement au froid.

Mais, comme le chantait Anne Sylvestre, "On dit toujours un froid de canard, et les pingouins trouvent ça bizarre"...


----------



## Nicomon

Viobi said:


> Sinon, vu de ce côté-ci de la flaque atlantique, on dit plutôt "un _temps_ à ne pas mettre un chien dehors", et ça se réfère à la pluie, au vent, à la grêle, bref, pas spécialement au froid.


 On dit aussi _un temps_  de côté-ci de la mare... et dans le même sens que toi. 

Merci pour la chanson.  J'aime bien ces lignes : *
On dit toujours un vrai froid de loup* 
*Les ours polaires en sont jaloux*


----------



## Viobi

WillHelpIfICan said:


> And the (more) polite variants: *It's brass monkeys* or *It's brass monkey weather*



That's a strange one... I mean, why _monkey_? I'd understand a brass _horse_, like any equistrian statue in any odd town, but Britain is not exactly crammed with brass monkeys, is it?


----------



## Nicomon

There is a "supposed etimology" on this page.   *Brass monkey*.


----------



## Meille

Viobi said:


> Il y a a près de chez ma tante, dans le Doubs (massif jurassien), un village nommé Mouthe, où il fait régulièrement des -30°C, record officiel à -36,5°C. Pas tout à fait aussi frette que l'Nord du Nord, mais déjà ben frette tout de même! http://


 
À Schefferville ils ferment l'école quand il fait -60°C! 
(Et les enfants, libérés, vont jouer dehors...)


----------



## Viobi

Pour "cailler" au sens de "faire froid" (ou "avoir froid": _il caille_, _ça caille_, mais aussi _on se caille_, voire _on se les caille_), je pense que ça pourrait venir du fait que les liquides en train de geler (soupe, lait...) font des paillettes, qui peuvent rappeler l'aspect du lait caillé. Mais c'est juste mon idée, étayée par rien...

Mais là, je caillle, au sens de chez vous!  Je m'en vais rejoindrel es bras de Morphée (non, mon mari ne s'appelle pas Morphée...)


----------

